# Journaling softupdates, SU+J



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2009)

&quot said:
			
		

> BSD's ffs, an extension of the original unix filesystem, has used an alternate approach called soft-updates to handle filesystem consistency for around 10 years. For the past few months, I have been creating a hybrid journaled softupdate system to deal with inadequacies in the existing softdep system. This work is opensource and will be available to FreeBSD-current users sometime this month.


http://jeffr-tech.livejournal.com/22716.html


----------



## aragon (Dec 9, 2009)

Interesting.  Wonder how it differs from geom_journal?


----------



## varda (Dec 10, 2009)

Requesting backport to 8-brunch


----------



## oliverh (Dec 10, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Wonder how it differs from geom_journal?



Well, it's a journal for the softupdates, so it avoids bgfsck.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 10, 2009)

gjorunal effectively gets you rid of bgfsck too.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 11, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> gjorunal effectively gets you rid of bgfsck too.



That's true, but it has a lousy performance and it's rather unstable as you can see several times on freebsd-fs/-stable/-questions.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 11, 2009)

I was using gm0 as a backup target, but as a 
newbie having tons of issues (non verbose errors).
Only with a bios-based disk re-partitioner I think
I eradicated the gm0 (then, I  replaced it with gjournal.)
The latter has so far been sailing merrily along with the
bwlimit parameter to rsync to make the target 1/10 the
rate of the disk reads at the source, not overloading
either the sata-on-pci controller or the fs or the
drive firmware at the
target, whichever was hosing the ufs2 filesystems 
at the target,
without the parameter.

Hope that trivia is not off topic.


----------



## aragon (Dec 11, 2009)

Will this allow a file system to be mounted async safely? (gjournal supposedly allows that)


----------



## chunlinyao (Dec 17, 2009)

gjournaling use too many space.
softupdate require hd not reorder the write.
What is the best solution for Desktop.


----------



## aragon (Feb 9, 2010)

BSDTalk interviewed Jeff Roberson recently.

http://bsdtalk.blogspot.com/2010/02/bsdtalk186-jeff-roberson.html


----------



## varda (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Interesting.


----------



## aragon (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeehaw: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2010-April/016746.html


----------



## Seeker (Apr 26, 2010)

To cut it short...
When will it be backported, to *THE 8*?
Will it be in 8.1 RELEASE or perhaps 8.2 RELEASE?


----------



## joel@ (Apr 26, 2010)

It's been in HEAD for, what? Two days? And you're already discussing a possible MFC date? Wake up people. SUJ isn't production ready and needs to go through many iterations of testing. I seriously doubt an MFC before 8.1.


----------



## dennylin93 (Apr 27, 2010)

SUJ is an excellent feature. Won't have to wait for fsck() any more :e.


----------



## QuAzI (Apr 28, 2010)

joel@,
I want test this future but I don't want migrate to CURRENT. If it back compatible with UFS SU, why not?


----------



## mix_room (Apr 28, 2010)

QuAzI said:
			
		

> joel@,
> I want test this future but I don't want migrate to CURRENT. If it back compatible with UFS SU, why not?



Because it isn't production ready. That means that it may be stable. I do not expect to see unstable stuff in a release version of FreeBSD. I think most people want to see FreeBSD be a stable platform, that is one of its greatest values, not the enourmous featureset.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 28, 2010)

Patience, young grasshopper, patience.    All good things come to those who wait.

If you want to help test it, then you need to run -CURRENT on a system, even in a VM.  Otherwise, you have to wait for others to test it and get it into shape, so that it can be MFC'd to a -STABLE version, and then into a -RELEASE.

This is the way of the FreeBSD.


----------



## aragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Jeff Roberson has stated that he has had 8-STABLE patches in the past, so track the mailing lists to see if he posts an updated patch for you to apply manually.


----------



## chrcol (May 2, 2010)

makes sense to have STABLE patches, then it equals more testers. 

eg. I am testing newtcp at the moment on 7.3


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2010)

Kirk McKusick on Journaling Soft Updates in FreeBSD

Dr. Kirk McKusick has produced a high quality recording of his talk on Journaled Soft-Updates at BSDCan 2010. This is the 92nd BSD conference video in the BSD Conferences YouTube channel.

http://freebsd.stokely.org/2010/05/kirk-mckusick-on-journaling-soft.html


----------



## bsd10 (Sep 16, 2011)

Is there any documentation for using SUJ in 9.0?


----------

